# Found a tagged pigeon



## hilaryclark (Sep 28, 2007)

So this tagged pigeon has been hanging around my house for the last three days. I attempted to give it seed so I could read the tag and it ate right out of my hand, so it's obviously somewhat tame. 

The tag reads "84 AU 2007 DUTCH" is there some database I can go to to see who he/she belongs to or something? 

Today, I saw that he was unable to fly, so I was able to pick him up with a towel (he was comepletely docile) and now have him safe and sound (it's not the first injured pigeon to cross my path, so I'm used to the routine.) 

So how do I track down the owner!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

On 911PigeonAlert. I'll go fetch a link to the form.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

hilaryclark said:


> So this tagged pigeon has been hanging around my house for the last three days. I attempted to give it seed so I could read the tag and it ate right out of my hand, so it's obviously somewhat tame.
> 
> The tag reads "84 AU 2007 DUTCH" is there some database I can go to to see who he/she belongs to or something?
> 
> ...


Here's the info for the club that the bird is from. You didn't say where you are, so I hope it's close. 


Club Name : LOST DUTCHMAN RPC 
Club Code : DUTCH 
Club Secretary : DON OLSON 
City : GILBERT 
State : AZ 
Phone No. : 480-497-2500 
Email Address : [email protected]


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here's the link to the form:

http://www.teranetsystems.com/911PAContact/

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that was fast. I thought the Lost Dutchman was a... a... a man and not a pigeon?!?

Pidgey


----------



## hilaryclark (Sep 28, 2007)

*thanks!*

thank you all for your quick help! i've contacted the owner and he's picking him up tomorrow!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that's good. I guess you've already offered the poor bird some water? I've had several like this in my town that have looked perfectly fine but they had Coccidiosis (manageable) and just needed a little medicine and time.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Glad this one worked out in a good, quick way. Wish ALL of them were this easy!! LOL


----------

